# Phoenix outline



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I see the "Edge" is on here but I see chaps are getting the original outline for the Phoenix somewhere and I cannot
find it? I've been on Joerg's website but can't find it there either nor on youtube. Can someone send me a link?

thanks,
Sean


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I think, this is my first or second post in SSF







, is this the one your looking for ?

http://slingshotforu...ngshot-redrawn/


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

So that's what the phoenix looks like I was wondering what it looked like


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Still one of the best hammergrip designs, so simple but so functional.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I think, this is my first or second post in SSF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Exactly what I was looking for, for an hour and could
not find.









This makes me very happy, I'm heading out pretty soon to the shop to have a
go at it. I ended up finding a piece of 1 inch oak plywood I didn't realize I had
which has this catty's name on it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Sean said:


> I think, this is my first or second post in SSF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Exactly what I was looking for, for an hour and could
not find.









This makes me very happy, I'm heading out pretty soon to the shop to have a
go at it. I ended up fingding a piece of 1 inch oak plywood I didn't realize I had
which has this catty's name on it.

[/quote]
Nice! Can't wait to see the finished product, post some pics of it in the making!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Roger that.


----------

